# Steerer Tube Length?



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking into getting a Marz 55 TST2, it comes in a few different lengths. 190 and 195mm steerer tube lengths. My question is, what will this effect?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

The steerer tube has to be long enough for the head tube plus the stack height of the headset. The short version...as long as your existing steerer tube.

Too long is not a problem because they are easy to cut down.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/fork-steering-column-length-and-sizing


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, well I just pulled the trigger on a Blue Pig and I would imagine both of these lengths should be able to fit. What is a normal range for steerer tube lengths, I'm just wondering if it is that big of a deal and should not be bought.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

You will probably be ok, but you may be cutting it close. Different frames and different frame sizes have different head tube sizes. A 190mm steerer tube will probably fit most medium frames and some large frames. Most of my forks are cut to between 190 and 200mm, and I typically have 10 to 20mm or spacers under the stems. But some manufacturers make their head tubes longer than others. It's pretty risky to buy a cut steerer tube fork without knowing your head tube length.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Ragley Blue Pig (16"&18") head tube @ 115mm + Cane Creek S3 headset @ 29mm + stem @ 40mm (this can very) + 15mm spacer = 199mm. In theory, this would be just right with the 195mm steerer tube (the total stack height should be ~3mm more than the steerer length.

The head tube on the 20" Blue Pig is 120mm and would only use a 10mm spacer.

I would prefer a longer steerer tube in case I wanted more spacers under the stem. You can cut them down, but you can't add on.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't want to buy a cut steerer either, but it seemed like one heck of a deal for an OE Marz fork.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> I don't want to buy a cut steerer either, but it seemed like one heck of a deal for an OE Marz fork.


There's nothing wrong with buying a fork with a cut steerer, as long as it fits. Good deals on take-offs are hard to pass up.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmmm anyone have any experience with returning OEs to Jenson? Lol


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone else some input about the steerer tube length being cut too short?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> Does anyone else some input about the steerer tube length being cut too short?


gmcttr pretty much gave you the dimensions. So it basically will fit, you just won't be able to put many (or any) spacers under your stem.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

trailville said:


> gmcttr pretty much gave you the dimensions. So it basically will fit, you just won't be able to put many (or any) spacers under your stem.


To be honest with you I have no idea what that means. I haven't ever built a bike up from scratch.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> To be honest with you I have no idea what that means. I haven't ever built a bike up from scratch.


Your steerer tube needs to be long enough to account for your headtube length, plus the stack height of your headset, plust the height of your stem clamp, plus any spacers you plan on using, minus about 3mm. 
Putting spacers below the stem is optional. They allow you to raise the stem a little. Many of us cut our steerers a little longer and add spacers below (and sometimes above) the stem just so we have a longer steerer should be want to transfer the fork to another bike later. 
As long as you don't get an unusually high stack height headset or a stem with a larger than normal clamp area, it looks like that fork should fit. You should still get some stem spacers because you may still have room for some.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok that makes sense


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

How long is your headtube


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> To be honest with you I have no idea what that means. I haven't ever built a bike up from scratch.


That's why I included the Park Tool link in my first post.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

115mm head tube


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> 115mm head tube


you are more than fine, unless you have an insanely large stack height headset

Ok, you need minimum 115 to clear the head tube, about 12-20 max to clear the headset, and about 40mm for the stem(Thomson). at this measurement, it looks like you may need to even cut the steerer or put the spacers on top of the stem.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok well thats good news, thanks mimi! I am just not sure if the 160 may be a little too much for the recommended 130-150mm.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

mimi1885 said:


> you are more than fine, unless you have an insanely large stack height headset
> 
> Ok, you need minimum 115 to clear the head tube, about 12-20 max to clear the headset, and about 40mm for the stem(Thomson). at this measurement, it looks like you may need to even cut the steerer or put the spacers on top of the stem.
> 
> Good luck.:thumbsup:


Yep...already added up in post 5.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> Ok well thats good news, thanks mimi! I am just not sure if the 160 may be a little too much for the recommended 130-150mm.


lol...any other details/info you're leaving out?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> lol...any other details/info you're leaving out?


Nope that's about it  I already knew the recommended before I posted this, that wasn't my question


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

deleted...double post


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> Yep...already added up in post 5.


My bad, I'm gettin old Thanks


----------

